# Sensible seeds??????



## tanksta (Mar 22, 2007)

Has anyone ever ordered from a uk company named sensible seeds.  Thry are suppose to have great prices and tons of feminsed seeds.  Just curious to hear some reviews?


----------



## tanksta (Mar 22, 2007)

this is a link to there site .sensibleseeds.com/index.php


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 22, 2007)

Never heard of them but i've ordered from drchronic.com and .cannabean.com. They're both fast and discreet.


----------



## Canadian_Budder (Apr 9, 2007)

..


----------



## stonedrone (Sep 24, 2009)

8. Please, for your own protection, do not post pictures or information about yourself or your life that would make it possible for the police to use against you or the site. No real life photos of yourself or family and friends. Anyone in the world can come to our site and look at anything you post. Be safe. Be free. Stay free.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html


----------



## mad mick the lunatic (Oct 14, 2009)

do it you can not go wrong


----------

